# Another Day In The Kitchen... For Laura!!!



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Myself and my precious angel Lily who was sent straight from heaven!!!









Lily thinks Coco is her Mommy. She will not leave her alone, ever. Here's a few of them and they do this every single day.









































More to follow...:coolwink:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay Coop, I'll give you some loving too...









I love Coco too but Lily always hogs her...









If you can't tell, I'm the total Alpha in this house... besides Mom, of course!!!









Stop with the flash Mom, it causes wrinkles!!!









Thank God!!! A minute to myself.









Chloe, mind your own... I'll sleep on the pee pad if I want to. You're not my boss!!!









And just a few more... You asked for them Laura so you got em girl!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those hawks don't look that dangerous!!! Come on Mom, just for a minute???









Coop, I'll dig us out of here. What? She even locks the screen door? What a maniac!!!









Coop, do something to get us out of here!!! I want my ears to blow in the wind!!!









Please Mom!!! Just for a minute???









This is Lily every single night under my chin. Her favorite spot. She and Chloe fight to the death for it!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Robin, these pictures made my day!!! How perfect! They all look so gorgeous and happy. Love the one of you girl! You are just as beautiful and perfect as your Chi's. And that's saying a LOT! LOL! 

Brodysmom


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness what cute pics Robin!!!! I have not seen the kids for awhile and they are just adorables as ever!!! Love the "Lets get out the door pic" Sooooo funny!
Give them all big huggies from auntie Dar and the the girls!!!
Love your pics....your adorable!!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Amazing pics Robin you and your furry kids are all gorgeous!

Lily is a real wee sook, so cute! 
Love that she lays under your chin, adorable! x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Robin, these pictures made my day!!! How perfect! They all look so gorgeous and happy. Love the one of you girl! You are just as beautiful and perfect as your Chi's. And that's saying a LOT! LOL!
> 
> Brodysmom


You're so sweet Tracy. My honey loves that pic, he took it the other day so I posted it. Glad you like it. 


Dazy Mae said:


> Oh my goodness what cute pics Robin!!!! I have not seen the kids for awhile and they are just adorables as ever!!! Love the "Lets get out the door pic" Sooooo funny!
> Give them all big huggies from auntie Dar and the the girls!!!
> Love your pics....your adorable!!!


Thanks Darlene. They are funny trying to sneak out. The cat trys to sneak out also. I had just had them all out for like 15 minutes but they wanted back out. They love their Aunt Darlene. We think of you every single time we use the carrier and that's a lot!!!


Terri said:


> Amazing pics Robin you and your furry kids are all gorgeous!
> 
> Lily is a real wee sook, so cute!
> Love that she lays under your chin, adorable! x


Terri, she hides my double chin!!! LOL. My little Lily is such a button. Almost 3 lbs. and full of "character". Nothing like Chloe, of course. She's a much gentler soul!!! Thanks girl. Can't wait to hear about yours!!!


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL they are so cute.. so now I have Coco as Chloe's sister twin and Lily as Nora's short hair sister twin hahaha... i love them both so much.

The last pic if too cute!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

catalat said:


> LOL they are so cute.. so now I have Coco as Chloe's sister twin and Lily as Nora's short hair sister twin hahaha... i love them both so much.
> 
> The last pic if too cute!!


Cathryn, that's so funny. I was thinking that the other day. Our little look alike's. Thanks honey, I sure do enjoy them!!! Isn't it fun having more than one???


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes it sure is! Its so much fun to watch them play..and double the snuggles!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - they are great pics - love the first one of you and Lily - so glamorous!

Love the one at the door and the one of Lily under your chin !! And the ones of them in their beds - actually all of them!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Aquarius said:


> LOL - they are great pics - love the first one of you and Lily - so glamorous!
> 
> Love the one at the door and the one of Lily under your chin !! And the ones of them in their beds - actually all of them!!


Thanks Jane. We sure did miss you. My honey took that the other night and wanted me to post it. I'm usually the one taking the pictures, not in them. Lily loves Mommy's chin or chins!!! LOL.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh robin i love all these pics your babies are just way too cute i love thenm kiss them all for me


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Robin such cute pics. You are beautiful! Love them under your chin.....


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Robin these pics are absolutely divine! They are all so cute and you look stunning my dear! I can't stop smiling and laughing at your little cuties, I'm gonna have to go back and have another look. Gosh the third pic is hilarious! Reminds me of hubby and myself in bed at night. LOL Just kidding!  The chin pic with Lily is adorable, almost looks like you're having yourself a little late night chi snack!!! lol Oh I just love your pics Robin, you should post those cuties more often, pretty please?! By the way, just how many beds do you have in the kitchen for the little puppers?! lol Do you have a new siggy? It looks wonderful!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> ohhhh robin i love all these pics your babies are just way too cute i love thenm kiss them all for me


Aw Mandy, thanks honey. They love their Aunty Mandy also. 


pam6400 said:


> Robin such cute pics. You are beautiful! Love them under your chin.....


Thanks Pam. I always tell Lily she can hide my double chin!!!


huskyluv said:


> Robin these pics are absolutely divine! They are all so cute and you look stunning my dear! I can't stop smiling and laughing at your little cuties, I'm gonna have to go back and have another look. Gosh the third pic is hilarious! Reminds me of hubby and myself in bed at night. LOL Just kidding!  The chin pic with Lily is adorable, almost looks like you're having yourself a little late night chi snack!!! lol Oh I just love your pics Robin, you should post those cuties more often, pretty please?! By the way, just how many beds do you have in the kitchen for the little puppers?! lol Do you have a new siggy? It looks wonderful!


 Val, what a sweet reply. Andrew loves that pic. You saw it in the other thread but I posted it again. Thank you. I will post them more if you post more of yours, okay??? I just counted Val, I have 6 beds in the kitchen including the bedsack. We spend all our time in here or on the bed. They don't have full run of the house yet. I gate the kitchen off and their toys and bully's and beds are all in here. When we go to bed, they each get a bully but that's it. Coco is the only one that can be trusted anywhere in the house. LOL. They have a lot of room in here so it's all good. I'm guessing maybe by Spring or so full run??? We'll see. I set them up for success with the pee pad in here and they all prefer going potty outside. That is until we are freezing here, then I imagine they'll be quite content to use the pad. LOL. Thanks for your sweet comments. I love yours just as much!!! Oh yea, laughed out loud about the you and hubby in the third pic comment. I'd be afraid of squashing you, you're so little!!! Even with three extra pounds. LOL.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

ummmm DYING over here!!! i am the biggest fan of your babies, i cant say enough about them, can that lily be any sweeter? and coco and lily and coop - i just die!!!!! hey here's an idea... u set up a live webcam on your babies all day, it'll give me something to do at work!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

ahra1284 said:


> ummmm DYING over here!!! i am the biggest fan of your babies, i cant say enough about them, can that lily be any sweeter? and coco and lily and coop - i just die!!!!! hey here's an idea... u set up a live webcam on your babies all day, it'll give me something to do at work!!!!


I've been waiting for you to see these. I knew you'd be happy. Lily could not be any sweeter. She is full angel from head to toe. Most perfect puppy I've ever had. Chloe is just Chloe. She keeps us laughing all day long. I like the webcam idea. They would entertain you. As long as you don't have to see me and how I look when I'm at home. LOL. Thanks girlie, I'm glad you're back. WE missed you this weekend.


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

Robin! i just adore your babies! i love how Lily thinks Coco's her muma HAHA so cute!!!!!! lily photographs so well doesn't she! And that "under the chin" shot.... i've been waiting for that one for ages!! looks just as i thought it would, what a cutie!! looks cosy under there!

I just love al your babies, especially sitting at the back door wanting to go out to play HAHA so sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Awwww Robin, your photos made my day. I just love all your babies. Chloe and Lily are growing up so fast. My next chi is going to be just like Lily, I hope. Thanks so much for sharing your fur babies with us. Kay & Zoey


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Robin I absolutely loved those pics! you are gorgeous and so are the babies!
Lily and Chloe are just adorable!

Coco has a gorgeous little face and Coop is a cutie!

love you all!!! :]


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

All of them are gorgeous, love the pictures


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I just love Lily she's so sweet, I love her colour and that white bit on her neck. The pics of Lily and Coco are adorable, they really love eachother. Oh and I love your cat, we had a big ginger cat too growing up with Cookie & Benny.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TashaZ said:


> Robin! i just adore your babies! i love how Lily thinks Coco's her muma HAHA so cute!!!!!! lily photographs so well doesn't she! And that "under the chin" shot.... i've been waiting for that one for ages!! looks just as i thought it would, what a cutie!! looks cosy under there!
> 
> I just love al your babies, especially sitting at the back door wanting to go out to play HAHA so sweet!!!!!!!!


Tash, thank you so much. Yes, Lily does pretty well in pictures. I think she has enough white to show up. I was never drawn to the darker chi's until I met her and fell in love and now I'm fascinated with them. Yep, that's us every time I'm in that bed. They "love" outside but it's getting chilly here so the "littles" will have to start wearing their sweaters!!!


Zoey's Mom said:


> Awwww Robin, your photos made my day. I just love all your babies. Chloe and Lily are growing up so fast. My next chi is going to be just like Lily, I hope. Thanks so much for sharing your fur babies with us. Kay & Zoey


Kay, been missing you a lot but thank god for facebook so I know what you're doing. I want your life!!! LOL. You need a Lily. I got Chloe cuz of Zoey so you need to get yourself a "Lily". I love the contrast of them with the black and white!!! Thanks for popping on and seeing them honey!!!


claireeee said:


> Robin I absolutely loved those pics! you are gorgeous and so are the babies!
> Lily and Chloe are just adorable!
> 
> Coco has a gorgeous little face and Coop is a cutie!
> ...


Ah Claire, thanks honey. We'll love yours just as much when you get her/him. These pups make every day a good one. It's 6 am here and I have to go to work at 10 and I'm already missing them!!! I'm not sure I missed my real kids this much??? LOL. We love you too sweetie!!!


sakyurek said:


> All of them are gorgeous, love the pictures


Thank you so much. Lily is barking her head off at the sweeper right now and all I can do is laugh!!!


MarieUkxx said:


> I just love Lily she's so sweet, I love her colour and that white bit on her neck. The pics of Lily and Coco are adorable, they really love eachother. Oh and I love your cat, we had a big ginger cat too growing up with Cookie & Benny.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I just love Lily she's so sweet, I love her colour and that white bit on her neck. The pics of Lily and Coco are adorable, they really love eachother. Oh and I love your cat, we had a big ginger cat too growing up with Cookie & Benny.


That cat is the curse of my life!!! LOL. He does adore the pups though so I guess he stays!!! Thanks so much Marie. We sure do have a good time with them over here!!! Kiss your babies for me!!!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

heheheh I'm not surprised you miss them! they are all little beauties and they look like they get on so well!

cant wait to have my own :]


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

claireeee said:


> heheheh I'm not surprised you miss them! they are all little beauties and they look like they get on so well!
> 
> cant wait to have my own :]


We can't wait either. Terri's getting hers and now it's your turn. What time frame are we thinking honey???


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

it is looking like we will start looking around in january.
got a couple of recommended breeders and was wondering whether i should make contact with them? what do you think Robin?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

If was me Claire i would make contact, as they could be planning pups around that time and you could on the waiting list, lol x
Cant wait till you have your baby too.
Sorry i know you asked Robin, but just stuck my oar in, hehe!!
Am just so excited for you too. xxx


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Terri honey, my posts are your posts. I think it's a great time to start checking it out. My breeder has people on waiting lists before her bitches are pregnant. Seems crazy but the time goes quickly. Plus, it's fun and will give you something to do. Now, if you want a pup that's already born and don't want to wait like Terri has done than I would wait. You don't want to find your perfect pup and have it be too early. That might depress you a bit. Over here, we can get pups at anytime. Not by the specific breeder we want though. I'm not sure if it's as easy for you guys over there???


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

awh thanks girlies! thats brilliant advice - think I am probably going to make contact to try and build a relationship-it cant hurt :] xxxx


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

oh my gosh! It's so good to see your face! Now i know what you look like  And your pups are precious! So glad you're my friend


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Really great pics!!
Dahlia says "Hay thats my LuLu bed!!"
She also is a chin sitter like your chis.
We blanket snuggle and surf the net together every morning.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow rcj! love the pics. the last set was hilarious! silly coop laying on the pee pad with his blankie  and boy u sure do have a set of long legs!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

How cute is that? Your fur babies are precious in the photos. Baby Lily is my favorite - so adorable and gorgeous. You are lovely, Robin.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

msmadison said:


> oh my gosh! It's so good to see your face! Now i know what you look like  And your pups are precious! So glad you're my friend


Emily, you're so sweet. I'm so glad we're friends also sweetie.


Dahlia`s MaMa said:


> Really great pics!!
> Dahlia says "Hay thats my LuLu bed!!"
> She also is a chin sitter like your chis.
> We blanket snuggle and surf the net together every morning.


Ha! Us too over here. Thanks.


pigeonsheep said:


> wow rcj! love the pics. the last set was hilarious! silly coop laying on the pee pad with his blankie  and boy u sure do have a set of long legs!


Thanks Pidge. It was the heels that made them look longer sweetie. Doesn't Coop crack you up???


BellaLina's Mom said:


> How cute is that? Your fur babies are precious in the photos. Baby Lily is my favorite - so adorable and gorgeous. You are lovely, Robin.


Thank you so much. She is one special angel, let me tell you!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't







enough for posting those 
pictures Robin. You are so beautiful and well your dogs
are just absolutely wonderful. Every pic and caption 
made mine and Jasper's day. He thinks Coco is 
one hot little chihuahua


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

lynx8456 said:


> I can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for motivating me to do it!!! Coco is Jasper's gal and I was showing my hub your pictures of your meetup and Andrew goes "Jasper looks like a really cool dog"!!! Thanks Laura. You're a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Robin you are so beautiful! 

Okay, your babies are all irresistable!!! Lily, Coco, and Chloe are so stunning. Those three are just gorgeous! 
Now for my Cooper! I just want to love him up. How can you stand it??? Coop would probably be running for cover every time he saw me.Lol. He really is such a cutie!
Great pics of the gang.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love the pic where they are standing at the door i love when Chi's do that they look so cute!


----------



## Jo-bell (Sep 27, 2009)

Your Lily looks alot like my Millie! - lol


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Jo-bell said:


> Your Lily looks alot like my Millie! - lol


Oh you're right and their names even rhyme. How cute is that. Millie is just precious!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Robin you are so beautiful!
> 
> Okay, your babies are all irresistable!!! Lily, Coco, and Chloe are so stunning. Those three are just gorgeous!
> Now for my Cooper! I just want to love him up. How can you stand it??? Coop would probably be running for cover every time he saw me.Lol. He really is such a cutie!
> Great pics of the gang.


Lisa, you are such a doll. Thank you. No, Coop wouldn't run for cover. He is the biggest lover in this house. He would take every ounce of attention you give him and still want more. He's got such a gentle, loving soul. These girls terrorize him daily and he still doesn't mind. I think he thinks he's a big chihuahua!!! Thanks again and I'm having some withdrawal from yours so when ya have a second, we'd LOVE some pics!!!


Adrienne said:


> I love the pic where they are standing at the door i love when Chi's do that they look so cute!


Thanks Adrienne sweetie, I love that too. I'll bet you have a great time over there with your babies also!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Awwww, I don't know how I missed this thread. These are such adorable pics of the kids. They are all so beautiful and special, Robin. You know I have a soft spot for Coco. She looks to have such a gentle spirit, and she is such a beautiful girl. Her floppy ears give her that "puppy look." It just melts me.  Chloe is cute as a button, and I just love her fluffy tail. I can see the mischief in her eyes. :lol: Lily is a doll, and that pic of you laying your chin on her is just so very sweet. She appears to be at all peace laying there sleeping so close to her Mommy. What an Angel! And Coop, he is such a trooper. He seems happy with anything. And I always laugh at the kitty. I think it's so sweet that he cleans the babies. :lol:


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Awwww, I don't know how I missed this thread. These are such adorable pics of the kids. They are all so beautiful and special, Robin. You know I have a soft spot for Coco. She looks to have such a gentle spirit, and she is such a beautiful girl. Her floppy ears give her that "puppy look." It just melts me.  Chloe is cute as a button, and I just love her fluffy tail. I can see the mischief in her eyes. :lol: Lily is a doll, and that pic of you laying your chin on her is just so very sweet. She appears to be at all peace laying there sleeping so close to her Mommy. What an Angel! And Coop, he is such a trooper. He seems happy with anything. And I always laugh at the kitty. I think it's so sweet that he cleans the babies. :lol:


I miss them too honey, don't worry. I'm trying to go back and catch up with pics and new members. Busy lately. Hey honey, check out the pics in the million dollar thread from my visit with Lin yesterday. We had great fun!!! Kiss your babies. Coco is a doll and I love her floppy ears as well!!! Thanks honey.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I could have swore I commented on here before.. 
such great pics Robin...I dont think I can pick just one as my fav love them all..


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Robin, I saw the meet-up pics in the million dollar thread. I commented on them, but you missed it. :wink: It looked like you guys had great fun! All of the babies were beautiful, and I just loved the hats!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Those are wonderful pics Robin! The littles are just too precious. I'd love to meet Coco and Coop too!


----------

